# Installing a tach



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

You'll need to know how to cut a hole in your console
big enough to fit the gauge, without cutting anything else.
And if you have a yamaha wiring harness,
how to find the correct color wires to connect to.
Fairly simple project. Get the gauge designed for your motor.
Follow the instructions packed with the gauge.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Hook up with TomFL...he has the same boat


----------



## swaddict (Dec 19, 2009)

> You'll need to know how to cut a hole in your console
> big enough to fit the gauge, without cutting anything else.
> And if you have a yamaha wiring harness,
> how to find the correct color wires to connect to.
> ...


Picked up a yamaha tach. I have all the wires for the tach, green, yellow and black. I'm left with one orange on the factory yamaha ignition harness. The tach also has a blue and black wire to light up the tach. My question is, can I install a separate switch to operate the light on the tach or does it need to come off the ignition wiring harness? Also what is the best way to cut he hole? I could not find a 3 and 3/8" hole saw, I purchased a 3 and 1/8" hole saw and plan on gently making the hole bigger. Thanks Brett


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

I tied the tach light blue wire into my nav light switch.
If it was too dark to see the tach, it was dark enough to need nav lights.
Black, as usual, is the ground.

I drew a circle the diameter of the rear of the gauge and cut with a jigsaw.

wiring colors

http://www.maxrules.com/fixyamahawiring.html


----------

